
4X Space Strategy game Star Ruler 2 open sourced - redtuesday
https://github.com/BlindMindStudios/StarRuler2-Source
======
redtuesday
The announcement:
[https://steamcommunity.com/app/282590/discussions/1/17106901...](https://steamcommunity.com/app/282590/discussions/1/1710690176754840807/)

------
ryanmercer
Electric Boogaloo?

